# Hello All!



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, my name is Melissa but most people call me Mel. I have owned mice for almost 2 years now. I started off with with 2 females as pets then got into rescue/foster when I started working at a major pet chain. I no longer work there for ethical reasons. I started studying genetics last Fall and began breeding in earnest this year. I'm your typical mouse nut I suppose, boring non-mouse friends, family and co-workers with pictures and stories constantly. Anyway, I love reading about mice and their humans during breaks at work and when I'm relaxing at home. So hello everybody!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Woooo!! *jumps on you*

*sniffs* I recognise you! hehehee Big welcomes! I hope you like it here!

W xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1

whats the connection here???


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

You sound kind of like me! Well, in regards to having no mice-loving friends. :? 
I considered becoming a geneticist too for a very long time, but I eventually decided on Nursing (humans, that is). Anywho - welcome to the forums! There are many really, really nice and helpful people here - I am continually impressed!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello from one newby to another *waves*

Julie


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Howdy!

So how many mice do you have now?


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome =^.^=


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay you made it!


----------

